# The DVC Show -  Latest Episode 05-23-22



## Chuck S

Here are links to Webmaster Pete's (the owner of the DISboards) DVC Show.  Sponsored by the Timeshare Store. Also featuring Webmaster Jackie and Jerry from The Timeshare Store.  The first few episodes covers the basics of DVC and answer questions often asked by those interested in purchasing and new purchasers, and can serve as a nice refresher for those of us that are long term members.


----------



## Chuck S




----------



## Chuck S




----------



## Chuck S




----------



## Chuck S




----------



## Chuck S




----------



## Chuck S




----------



## Chuck S




----------



## Chuck S




----------



## Chuck S

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MQqdHaqrT3U


----------



## Chuck S




----------



## Chuck S




----------



## Chuck S




----------



## Chuck S




----------



## Chuck S




----------



## Chuck S




----------



## Chuck S




----------



## Chuck S




----------



## Chuck S




----------



## Chuck S




----------



## Chuck S




----------



## Chuck S




----------



## Chuck S




----------



## Chuck S




----------



## Chuck S




----------



## Chuck S




----------



## Chuck S




----------



## Chuck S




----------



## Chuck S




----------



## Chuck S




----------



## Chuck S




----------



## Chuck S




----------



## Chuck S




----------

